# Cherry shrimp with dojo loaches?



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Has anyone had any successes with these two as tankmates?


----------



## blacksheep998 (Jan 16, 2011)

Being as dojo loaches eat brine shrimp, mosquito larva and even snails, I would bet they'd be more than happy to munch on some cherry shrimp.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

I love dojos and I've occasionally fed them culls for fun!!!!!

I wouldn't put the two of them together, unless you have the dojos trained on a particular food and feed lots of it.


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

no go. or at least mine cleared out my RCS


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

I got my dojos before I started planting my tank. I have a strong attachment to them now since they are so big and have funny antics, but they constantly ruin my scaping and limit my stocking options. Also, I didn't realize that they were coldwater fish when I first bought them, so now that I stocked up on mostly tropicals, I'm afraid to turn to the temperature up too high for fear of stressing them out. Man, the things I do for those guys

On a side note, do you think bigger shrimp like amanos or bamboo shrimp can survive?


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

takadi said:


> I got my dojos before I started planting my tank. I have a strong attachment to them now since they are so big and have funny antics, but they constantly ruin my scaping and limit my stocking options. Also, I didn't realize that they were coldwater fish when I first bought them, so now that I stocked up on mostly tropicals, I'm afraid to turn to the temperature up too high for fear of stressing them out. Man, the things I do for those guys
> 
> On a side note, do you think bigger shrimp like amanos or bamboo shrimp can survive?


They're awesome fish, right? Perhaps the best all time (IMO). Aside from the great personality, another thing that makes them so wonderful is that they're bomb proof. The first one I purchased I had in a discus tank for 7-8 months and he did just fine. Now I've got 3 in a community tank that's just room temperature, so I wouldn't worry about.

I think as long as you keep them fat and happy they won't go after amanos. IME, amanos are way cagier than rcs and crs and know where and where not to venture in the tank.


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm sure Bamboo Shrimp would be fine with the loaches, but I wouldn't drop the temp too low with them (70 is the absolute bare minimum I'd keep one at and that's pushing it a little). I've read the minimum temp as between 70 and 73 depending on the source.

As far as Amanos go... I think they'd be ok. Can't guarantee it as I haven't kept them together but you could try it. They're not very expensive if they end up as a tasty snack :hihi:

Amanos are a little easier shrimp to mix with fish than most.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

My temperature is around 72-74, so I think I'll be fine. Unfortunately, the only fish stores that offers these types of shrimp charge 8 bucks a pop for them. Huge ripoff...

@snausage 

My dojos are like misbehaved children. Every morning I find some kind of plant floating on the surface or scattered. When I stick the plant back in, the dojo goes right back to it and digs and flails around, scattering even more plants. I wanna pull my hair out sometimes, but I can't bring myself to hate them.


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

takadi said:


> My temperature is around 72-74, so I think I'll be fine. Unfortunately, the only fish stores that offers these types of shrimp charge 8 bucks a pop for them. Huge ripoff...
> 
> @snausage
> 
> My dojos are like misbehaved children. Every morning I find some kind of plant floating on the surface or scattered. When I stick the plant back in, the dojo goes right back to it and digs and flails around, scattering even more plants. I wanna pull my hair out sometimes, but I can't bring myself to hate them.


Sounds like me with my Trapdoor snails. They're constant trouble makers in terms of uprooting plants with their digging. But I like them too much to get rid of them.


----------

